# Contractor Ripping People Off



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

This lady called me in what seemed like desperation, told me she had three different contractors come in and replace the toilet, each time it leaked she would call them back "sorry we are busy" so she would hire someone else to replace it
I go there and I could lift the toilet, three people and not one replaced the rotted bolts


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

It could be you were the first Plumber there.... Or maybe not.... Some lazy a"" plumbers out there.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucky was just the bolts, sometimes not even the wax ring.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I love it when shady contractors think they can eliminate the plumber and it bites them in the a$$! 

The worst i've seen was in a basement development where the non-english speaking contractor installed a toilet with no flange, no wax seal nothing , just cut the 3" abs flush with concrete and siliconed the base of toilet to the laminate flooring.They did the same with the neo angle shower, just dropped it over rough-in hole.. the stranko box and clay dirt acted as a p-trap...

Every flush the water migrated under the laminate & made its way to the walls where it soaked up into the drywall, the walls were greenish black from mould and bacteria about 2 feet up the walls around the perimeter of the whole bathroom ... It looked like flood damage .
Ironically they thought they had a water leak in the wall and wanted me to open drywall and repair piping :blink: ... thats HD Contractors for you!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sometimes folks play the victim and blame non-existing entities, like contractors. It might have been someone she knows and she didn't want to shame them. People do have the right to mess things up on their own.


----------

